# Here's Your Opportunity



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Since we're picky about keeping our equipment stored inside, and we occasionally (more like frequently) want to try out different things, we are selling a few things posted in the Machinery For Sale forum.

All of these items are in very good working condition.

Shelia


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw the posts. Nice looking machines. I had never seen that type hay unroller. Simple and smart design. I use a bale processor and it has a lot more moving parts.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> I saw the posts. Nice looking machines. I had never seen that type hay unroller. Simple and smart design. I use a bale processor and it has a lot more moving parts.


Thanks, most of our equipment is older but we like to have things in good working condition an fairly decent looking. We had seen the Hustler at the Sun Belt. Ours has Tigerco decal, the operator's manual is Agway, and one of the shields has Hustler on the underside.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Equipment looks great. So what are you looking to try out next on the farm?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

OhioHay said:


> Equipment looks great. So what are you looking to try out next on the farm?


Thanks. Self propelled bale wagon and inline small square baler.

Shelia


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Would that bale unroller work with baleage bales?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> Would that bale unroller work with baleage bales?


I don't know. We've never had baleage. I looked in the op manual and directions are given on loading plastic wrapped bales. Jeff may have more info, I'll ask.

Shelia


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> I don't know. We've never had baleage. I looked in the op manual and directions are given on loading plastic wrapped bales. Jeff may have more info, I'll ask.
> 
> Shelia


Jeff reminded me about some really green hay that was rolled up and it unrolled it just fine. He had rolled up some from around tree line and off of shaded hillsides then unrolled, tedded out and got it into a 'keepable' roll. Not something to do on a regular basis 

Shelia


----------

